# Croaker soaking



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

So what is the preferred rigging method of fishing live croakers? 

I never fish live bait but am going to give some live croaker a try this summer.

I've heard just free-lining with a 3/0 kahle or circle hook and a couple of split shot weights will do the trick.
I've also heard adding a rattle of some sort.
Just wanting to see what other fisherman out there use.

Also, do you need a different style rod or will my 6'6 and 7' trout rods be fine?

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=129311&highlight=croaker+rigging


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*In Case you use the Rare "Lice" species croaker,*

you will need these special hooks: I think they are made in China...


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info so far. 
Haha 'lice croaker' ?


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh goodie!!!! A croaker thread!

Who's poppin the popcorn.


----------



## SHUVT (Feb 25, 2008)

I use them on a halibut rig


----------



## Redilingus (Jul 13, 2007)

What bait camps have live croaker in Sargent?


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Use 1/2 oz to 3/4 oz slip weight, barrel swivel and 12"-15" 20# leader. I use a vmc flounder hook.


----------



## callin'coop (Jul 8, 2005)

none in sargent..... none at the harbor in matagorda, the ones at rawlings suck, you either have to bring them from freeport or palacios to fish east matty with them.


----------



## Redilingus (Jul 13, 2007)

callin'coop said:


> none in sargent..... none at the harbor in matagorda, the ones at rawlings suck, you either have to bring them from freeport or palacios to fish east matty with them.


Thanks. That really sux for the people that fish that area a lot. You gotta go out of the way to go find some, thats rediculous. I wonder why they don't carry them. Wonder if its b/c of that [email protected] petition thing over in Matagorda.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Can't go wrong w/ this info......*

*# 1.........Catch ur own croaker, dosen't take long at all.*

*#2..........A strong kahle / wide gap hook 1-2/0*

*#3. ....... Depending on the current's speed, U may not need any weight. I use no *
*more than 1/2 oz egg weight above the swivel and bead (bead next to swivel)*

*#4.........At least 20# mainline and about 16-18" 30# test leader w/ a 1/0 swivel.*

*#5........Hook croaker above lateral line and behind dorsal fin. Keep a tight*
*line at ALL times. Every-now and then- yank on the rod. This is to move that croaker out of the oyster rocks and this will also make the fish "grunt". Trout will hear that grunt. The croaker will get very "nervous" when he spots a trout. U can feel it in the line. I refer to this as a "nervous croaker". trout do not like croaker, they eat the trouts eggs. When that trout hits that croaker, ur rod will tell U. DO NOT...I repeat..DO NOT grab ur rod and "immediately" try to set the hook. Let that trout run about 10 seconds and then literally try to yank the teeth out of that trouts mouth. This is a COMMOM mistake anglers will make when using croakers. OR Mullet!! OR PINFISH OR PIGGIES!!.. Let the trout RUN and make a good hard hookset.*

*Catch ur own croakers. They are a hellava lot fresher that what U will but. They cost TOO MUCH anyway. Good luck...Ed in TC*

*PS: Use a little 5ft pole and a perch hook w/ a tab bit of shrimp. Put in live well....they won't bother the shrimp at all.*

*PS #2....Use a rod w/ some back-bone....med-hvy 7ft.*


----------



## dpeterson (May 3, 2007)

*Croaker bait*

Ok, so just where do you fish for croaker? around a dock/pier or in the bay?


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

What is a croaker clicker?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Call *Capt. Bill Pustejovsky*. He is an Expert on fishing with Croaker. He will be happy to explain all you need to know, especially if you fish in East or West Matagorda. If you call him, ask him about catching and keeping so many Tripletail that he could not close the lid on a 160 qt. Ice Chest.Just don't say anything about short people. He is a little sensitive on the subject.

http://www.goldtipguideservice.com/goldtip/default.asp

Here is a link with his contact info.


----------



## Chris9681 (Jul 1, 2007)

Ha Ha we all know he hates the use of croakers. Thats stupid aint my fault he loses business cause people can catch 8 pounders all on there lonesome LOL


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Catch'um Yourself w/ a small treb--or hook--free line him no weight w/ a #4 J hook and let him run b4 ya rip his lips out so it can eat it good--better hookup.

Thats just funny there Jeff! bcool bro!


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

free line them with circle hooks, dont set the hook just start reeling


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Is he the guide that all his big trout are somehow deeply gut hooked.


jabx1962 said:


> Call *Capt. Bill Pustejovsky*. He is an Expert on fishing with Croaker. He will be happy to explain all you need to know, especially if you fish in East or West Matagorda. If you call him, ask him about catching and keeping so many Tripletail that he could not close the lid on a 160 qt. Ice Chest.Just don't say anything about short people. He is a little sensitive on the subject.
> 
> http://www.goldtipguideservice.com/goldtip/default.asp
> 
> Here is a link with his contact info.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* Just read what I told ya and U will be fine. Croaker can be caught wherever U stop to fish. If I fish Dollar Reef, I'll catch 'em there. Just drop a tiny line over the side and catch 2 or 3 at a time. I'm not proud, I'll use anything for bait!!!! as long as it works for ME. Only person I have to please is ME. *


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

piggys, croaks and mullet all make excellent trout bait. You can get the piggys and croakers like vbottom said...and mullet with a cast net. rig 'em like I said and hold on. If they are around they will make a bee line for the bait. Joe Doggett once said that a big trout or red will pass up a whole school of baitfish to get to a stressed one...they know somehow....just like he said and just like the one on your hook.

If the hardware ain't working, live finfish is the next best bait. Another alternative is fresh and I mean FRESH cut mullet...same rigging as above. If you are really desparate, you can use shrimp.

ntd


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Outgoing tide all day. Sounds like the Gas Wells for a little freelining. Hows the water out there? Still dirty? Marker 52? Anyone been over there lately? and the oyster reef next to it??


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

I fished that are all weekend. The water is clearing up but I could not find them.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* OK...thanx.*


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

*Sargent Croakers*

Funny was browsing and came across this thread. We have place in Sargent and this weekend my son and I will doing our usual fishing challenge and man we catch tons of 4 to 8 inch croakers and similar sand trout which pretty much look just like the croakers. We catch on poles and in our cast nets especially at night.

That is along with hundreds of shiners.

I joked with him on Saturday that he should setup and sell croakers and shiners since I didnt know a place that stocked them.

He is 12 and loves the idea.

What do croaker go for per dozen (yeah yeah I know they are free right)..same for shiners.

If he offered for sale any takers?


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Chris9681 said:


> What is a croaker clicker?


http://www.shootnhunt.com/catalog/JM/sinkers/top_brass/0246-0052.html


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

$7-8 a dozen around here.



DiscountMarineElectronics said:


> Funny was browsing and came across this thread. We have place in Sargent and this weekend my son and I will doing our usual fishing challenge and man we catch tons of 4 to 8 inch croakers and similar sand trout which pretty much look just like the croakers. We catch on poles and in our cast nets especially at night.
> 
> That is along with hundreds of shiners.
> 
> ...


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

callin'coop said:


> none in sargent..... none at the harbor in matagorda, the ones at rawlings suck, you either have to bring them from freeport or palacios to fish east matty with them.


charlie's bait camp in sargent has them....


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

MrG said:


> Oh goodie!!!! A croaker thread!
> 
> Who's poppin the popcorn.


Oh goodie!!! Someone else is upset someone is trying to catch fish legally..


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Croaker Clicker Quote:

"Top Brass developed the Croaker Clicker to mimic the sound of the live croaker, a favorite food of red fish and speckled trout"
​Rhetorical Popcorn Question: If you are using live croakers, why do you need to mimic the sound of a live croaker?


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Awesome, someone who does'nt give a rip who gets their knickers in a twist. We catch them with a cast net around the dock at nite and then wear the reds and specs out. Of course, we only keep ten specs and three reds a piece.


V-Bottom said:


> * Just read what I told ya and U will be fine. Croaker can be caught wherever U stop to fish. If I fish Dollar Reef, I'll catch 'em there. Just drop a tiny line over the side and catch 2 or 3 at a time. I'm not proud, I'll use anything for bait!!!! as long as it works for ME. Only person I have to please is ME. *


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Procrastinator said:


> http://www.shootnhunt.com/catalog/JM/sinkers/top_brass/0246-0052.html[/QUOT
> E]
> 
> That looks like what "whiteeyes" gave some ofmy people for Manhatten


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

notthatdeep said:


> Croaker Clicker Quote: "Top Brass developed the Croaker Clicker to mimic the sound of the live croaker, a favorite food of red fish and speckled trout"
> ​Rhetorical Popcorn Question: If you are using live croakers, why do you need to mimic the sound of a live croaker?


Kid down the block used to make the engine sounds while screaming through the back pasture on a Honda Elsinore 250 dirt bike... I also saw him pee on a grassless patch and spin out on it... I still may put a bead on a swivel sometime though...


----------



## fshnmajician (Jun 7, 2006)

Croaker ought to be a gamefish.


----------



## MrNiceGuy (May 30, 2008)

Don't knock it till you try it.



fishnmajician said:


> Croaker ought to be a gamefish.


----------



## mjmaxwell8 (Aug 28, 2007)

*awesome*



TheAnt said:


> Kid down the block used to make the engine sounds while screaming through the back pasture on a Honda Elsinore 250 dirt bike... I also saw him pee on a grassless patch and spin out on it... I still may put a bead on a swivel sometime though...


Grassless patch-That's a sweet move. Well played.


----------

